

Ask HN: A Record Label in a GitHub Repository? - lewisflude

I'm not sure how big the intersection is between GitHub users and musicians, but I know there must be some of you out there.<p>Repo Man Records is a record label in a repository. You submit your album via pull request, and if accepted it'll get merged into the main branch. I'm still trying to work out a few things, such as how a submission should be structured. I'd expect it'd be mandatory to follow a certain folder convention, include 320kbps audio files and a README with artist information (and possibly extra information if you wish).<p>There are some cool things you could do with this. Imagine having a Repo Man folder and running "git pull" once in a while. You'd get access to great music, free, made by other hackers.<p>I love music (esp Indie Rock / Electronica / Shoegaze). I'm looking for other people to get involved with this (tech people, curators, tastemakers), as well as musicians interested in being involved in this.<p>A splash page on a GitHub Pages site will follow soon, but I wanted to get this out there while it was fresh.<p>Repo is here: https://github.com/lewisflude/RepoManRecords
======
hexcellent
Would you accept only media or possible source files for generative music? For
instance, I could author a music video with just PureData & GEM, or upload a
deterministic DJ set via a Max/MSP patch... Since music could be considered so
many things other then just recordings these days, being open to different
methods of presenting a composition could be an excellent use case for such an
idea...

Could be interesting...

~~~
lewisflude
That's an awesome idea! I'm a big fan of generative music. I've seen it
distributed in quite a few interesting ways such as here
<http://ttg.myanimalhome.net/> (Animal Collective and Danny Perez's
collaboration for The Guggenheim in NY).

It's definitely something I'd be open to distributing if it was done well. I'd
like to try and be format agnostic when it comes to the review and curation
process.

------
GuiA
That's a neat idea, and I'm very interested to see how it plays out.

Just do it, and see what happens! All experiments are good.

If I were a musician, I'd participate :)

~~~
lewisflude
Thanks! Will hopefully have something up in the next few days. :)

